# Brandungsangeln in Agadir/Marokko



## Antitrax (12. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

hier ein kleiner Bericht meines Angelurlaubs in Agadir/Marokko (3 Wochen Juni bis Juli).

Ich  hatte eine 2.70M Teleskoprute, Blinker und 0.18 mm braided line dabei  und war wirklich gespannt, was der Atlantik mit dieser Konfigurarion so  an Fisch hergibt, da ich vorher noch nie mit Blinker in Marokko geangelt  habe.
Geangelt habe ich von Felsen aus, die bei Ebbe erreichbar waren und ca. 150 Meter vom Ufer aus dem Meer ragten...

Was  sofort auffällt wenn man in Marokko angelt, ist wie fischreich die  Gewässer dort sind. Es reicht dazu ein einziger Blick in das strahlend  blaue Wasser des Atlantiks um z.B. massenweise Ringelbrassen, Meeräschen  und Drückerfische zu beobachten.

Leider hatten fast nur  Gelbschwanzmakrelen Lust auf meine Blinker, dafür haben die aber  angebissen "wie Sau" so das jeder Angelausflug Riesenspaß gemacht hat  und ich nach 3 Stunden immer um die 4-5 Kilo Fisch im Eimer hatte.
Gelbschwanzmakrelen  beissen kräftig an und ziehen einem dabei fast die Rute aus der Hand.  Einmal am Haken ziehen sie extrem stark und rasen dabei Makrelen-typisch  durch das Wasser.

Interessant dabei war, dass die Fische fast  immer nur anbissen, wenn der Blinker sehr schnell einzogen wurde. Hier  ein Foto der erfolgreichsten Blinker:

http://img4web.com/view/SSPVUZ

Blaue  und graue Blinker haben am besten funktioniert... Ich hatte auch ein  paar rote dabei, die haben die Fische jedoch verschmäht...

Ich  habe in den 3 Wochen ca. 20 Kilo Gelbschwanzmakrele an Land gezogen...  Wir haben viele der Fische grillen lassen und ich kann nur sagen die  waren wirklich sehr sehr lecker. Andere habe ich an marokkanische  Bekannte verschenkt die sich sehr gefreut haben, denn der Fisch gillt  auch bei der lokalen Bevölkerung als edle Delikatesse.

Wer keine  Lust hat mit Blinker zu angeln, kann mit Schrimps, Würmern oder Sardinen  angeln, dann beissen auch die anderen oben genannten Fische an... Ich  war jedoch zu faul, jedes Mal vor einer Angeltour bei der Hitze zum  Markt zu fahren um mir Köder zu besorgen |supergri

Hier  noch ein Foto mit einigen Gelbschwanzmakrelen... Die beiden Fische oben  konnte ich leider nicht identifizieren... Die sahen zwar den  Gelbschwanzmakrelen recht ähnlich waren jedoch etwas größer und hatten  Schuppen:

http://img4web.com/view/XE3SZ

Vielleicht kennt ja jemand hier die Fische... Die waren auch im Geschmack etwas anders als die Makrelen.

Wer  nach Marokko fliegt um mit Blinker zu angeln, sollte auf jeden Fall  eine Menge Blinker mitnehmen, da die Felsen dort sehr kantig und voller  Muscheln sind, so dass die Blinker gerne hängen bleiben. Ausserdem  versuchen Gelbschwanzmakrelen sich zwischen den Steinen zu verstecken  wenn sie erst mal am Haken sind, so dass auch hier öfters mal ein  Blinker im Meer bleibt. Noch etwas ist mir auch aufgefallen... Die Haken  der Blinker die ich dabei hatte sind mir wegen der feuchten und  salzhaltigen Luft fast alle weggerostet, bevor ich sie überhaupt im  Wasser hatte. Also auch genügend Haken einpacken und evtl. auch nen  Schleifstein.


----------



## Tortugaf (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Agadir/Marokko*

Hey Antitrax

Schöner Bericht .Danke :m

das, das schnelle einholen des Blinker sehr erfolgreich ist kenne ich auch bei anderen Räubern.
Es macht sie gieriger weil im sie Schwarm jagen nicht viel Zeit zum beobachten haben u. der Blinker einen schnell flüchtenden Fisch imitiert.

G. Tortugaf


----------

